# Where am i going wrong?



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

The last 3-4 weeks I have been trying to bulk up a bit, last week when I jumped on the scales I was 13st 10lb. However this week I am now down to 13st 5lb? I weighed myself at the same time, same scales and even in the same spot! I am 6ft btw

A regular day;

445am - Pre Workout shake

500am - Gym

615am - Post workout - Malto, creatine, whey

845am - Cereal or oats depending on mood, not sugary cereals though!

1100am - Turkey or Chicken Breast with Rice and a banana

130pm - Turkey or Chicken Breast with Rice/Veg/Potato

330pm - Protein Bar/Banana

500pm - Hyperbolic Mass shake (I got a free tub so using it up)

700pm - Evening Meal, always home cooked, no ready meals etc. Fish,meat,sweet potato, veg, rice

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What are the total calories from that?

Also what are the macros?

You need these so you can track your daily food and then either add or remove where needed.

The key is consistency


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

milk m8, worked for me , drinking 4 litres a day as well as good healthy cooked food, but thats me though, may be different for someone else,


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Ur obviously not eating enough or ur training is sh1t

1) Evaluate training protocol

2) eat more


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

How is your training going? Are you getting stronger?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

you need to be more accurate with your diet. If you aren't weighing your foods to begin with then you'll never know exactly how many calories a day you are taking in; and you need to be in surplus to grow. Download the My Fitness Pal app and track your calories for a day to see how much you are actually eating - and be honest with yourself. After this, you need to work out maintenance calories per day and add 500 to that every day to grow, tailor your diet around this and you will grow.

Also, what is your training regime like?


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for some of the feedback.

in terms of the calories/macros I am not quite sure. I will try and work it out over the next day or two. Im pretty new to taking my nutritional values so I will look into that a bit further.

in terms of my workouts I am definitely seeing improvements and over the last few weeks I have seen my strength go up, my 8 rep max bench has gone up by 5kg in the last two weeks.

I don't have a set routine for each muscle group as I try to mix it up every time but set the weight so that the last 2/3 reps are a struggle, However this weeks has been;

*Chest/Triceps*

Bench Press (2 sets of 10 at 70%, then increased weight and aimed for 3 sets of 8)

Incline press (using plate machine) (same as above)

Cable Flies (3 sets of 15 - cables positioned high) (3 sets of 15 low) f

Dumbell Flies (3 sets to failure, reducing weight each time.

Skull Crushers (3 sets of 12)

Tricep pushdown (narrow grip) (3 sets of 12)

Tricep pushdown (wider grip) (3 sets of 12)

Narrow grip bench press (2 sets to failure)

*Back/Biceps*

Pull ups (3 sets of 10)

Seated row using a narrower grip (4 sets of 8)

Lat Pull downs (3 sets of 10)

Barbell bent over row (3 sets of 10)

Preacher Curls (3 sets of 10)

Hammer Curls (bar) (3 sets of 10)

Cable Curls (narrow grip) (3 sets of 10 with a drop set at the end to failure)

*Arms*

A mixture of all the above arm exercises, with supersets and drop sets thrown in.

I also threw in dips as well.

*Legs* - I had to be careful as I did this after playing football on Sunday morning so I was a little fatigued anyway but didn't want to miss a workout!

Leg extension (3 sets of 10, followed by 3 sets of 10 partial reps)

Calf raises (3 sets of 15)

Back Squat (3 sets of 8)

Weighted Lunges (6 lengths of the gym studio (approx. 10 metres)

Seated calf raises (3 sets of 8)

*Shoulders/traps*

This will be tomorrow's workout but haven't put my workout together yet, but if anyone has a good workout that may benefit then feel free :thumb:

I'm trying to find the right balance as I still play football twice a week but with the season drawing to a close I need to try and bulk up a bit as last year I managed to lose half a stone in pre-season training!

I may be completely ****ing it up but any advice will be appreciated and taken on board! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2015)

Increase frequency and reduce volume.

Aim to hit every body part twice a week, e.g:

Day 1: chest + front and side delts + triceps (push day)

Day 2: back + rear delts and traps + biceps (pull)

Day 3: Legs

Rest, repeat.

Track your food too (use my fitness pal if you don't already)


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> Increase frequency and reduce volume.
> 
> Aim to hit every body part twice a week, e.g:
> 
> ...


This ^


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Bowtie.Boris said:


> Increase frequency and reduce volume.
> 
> *Aim to hit every body part twice a week, e.g:*
> 
> ...


Not entirely convinced by that, You are suggesting then a 6 day training week. Am I miss-understanding?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Not entirely convinced by that, You are suggesting then a 6 day training week. Am I miss-understanding?


He means hitting bodyparts 2x a week, doesn't matteer how you do it.

Several ways.

Upper/Lower/Upper/Lower

P/P/L/off/repeat

Upper/Lower/off/P/P/L

Fullbody 3x a week etc.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Use Myfitnesspal to track food intake (but check data for each food the first time you eat it as occasionally another user has entered something daft).

If you are new to training consider switching your training routine to Stronglifts, at least for a couple of months. Whatever you do you want to be training each muscle more frequently but with less volume. (Your current routine is more suited to a more advanced trainee who uses steroids (AAS).


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> He means hitting bodyparts 2x a week, doesn't matteer how you do it.
> 
> Several ways.
> 
> ...


I see, cheers Tommy, a P/P/L/off/repeat means a 6 day week right? That one seems like overkill to me. Personally I find a 4/5 day break between body parts around optimal for time spent v gains but each to their own i guess

Edit: The other factor is to consider the long term strategy. I know very very few people who can consistently do 5 or more training sessions a week lasting over decades, its worth noting that point imo. I am a 3/4 day a week man as i know I will eventually get burnout and just get f#cked off it


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> I see, cheers Tommy, a P/P/L/off/repeat means a 6 day week right? That one seems like overkill to me. Personally I find a 4/5 day break between body parts around optimal for time spent v gains but each to their own i guess


Yeah, it means 6 days a week, but it would depend on how much total volume you did each session, some people like to train a lot and can recover well enough.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

JohhnyC said:


> Personally I find a 4/5 day break between body parts around optimal for time spent v gains but each to their own i guess


That depends on level of training experience, and volume per workout. If you train a muscle every other day then the volume per workout needs to be lower, but the volume per week will likely be similar.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> That depends on level of training experience, and volume per workout. If you train a muscle every other day then the volume per workout needs to be lower, but the volume per week will likely be similar.


yup I should have added a 5 day break for me has to include drop sets, supersets, complete failure etc, and usually 4 exercises per body part

Having said that on last back day, I lowered the weight and up the volume to 3 x 15~20 sets. I very rarely do that but interestingly I was pretty stiff the next few days. Surprised me! Not a recommended standard routine for BB but a change every now and then, is good i think.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been training a few years now, this last bulk I was training twice a day, 4-6 times a week. While on 3200 calories a day and gained a stone and a half


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Medium weight high reps, PEDs included though


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

cas said:


> I have been training a few years now, this last bulk I was training twice a day, 4-6 times a week. While on 3200 calories a day and gained a stone and a half


I do think many people underestimate the benefit of higher training frequency, particularly if nattie.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I do think many people underestimate the benefit of higher training frequency, particularly if nattie.


They sure do, I am scared to do this when I am dieting though


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Tracking macros is fine, I do it these days, but its not the be all and end all. I managed to get to 20st natually in decent shape @ 6'2" without tracking macros. I was so consistent, so I just added food when I wanted to add weight. In addition to 3 tins of blended tuna, maltodextrin, whey, standard meal in the evening, I used milk, and slim fast shakes, far from ideal but I didnt know any better at the time. Thing is it worked.

It is just a matter of consistently eating more and training hard. I used to train 4-5 times a week. Same now.


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cheers for the tips and advice lads. :thumb:

I've been able to do a bit more research as well so will see how the next couple of weeks go.


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

With a bit of help from a mate I am going to tweak the diet and worked out the required macros.

40/40/20 split with an intake of 3500 calories. 350g protein, 350g carbs and 78g fat.

Will try that for a month and see how it goes.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

I would say that's a good start mate, diet is all trial and error until you find what works for you. Your training looks fine, I do similar and I've done fine as a natty so far.


----------

